# a Wednesday night in Leeds



## D (Sep 10, 2008)

What to do? Where to go?

It's a one-night-only special for yours truly.

I'm off to see if I can find some good music listings on the internet.  A friend has recommended two cafes.  Otherwise, I'm clueless.

Thoughts?

thanks!


----------



## D (Sep 10, 2008)

well, in case you were wondering, here's an option:

Milo Bar on Call Lane followed by
Wardrobe in St. Peter's Buildings


----------



## Bingo (Sep 11, 2008)

Which wednesday is it? Students are back soon so more stuff should be going on...

Hifi club is a good bet, what kind of tunes are you after, I'll try to hunt something down 4 ya!


----------



## D (Sep 11, 2008)

It was last night!


----------



## Bingo (Sep 11, 2008)

Shit sorry to hear that, where did ya get to?


----------



## D (Sep 11, 2008)

Bingo said:


> Shit sorry to hear that, where did ya get to?



see above


----------



## redsnapper (Sep 17, 2008)

Bollocks can't believe I never saw this thread in time 

Maybe next time D


----------



## Bingo (Sep 18, 2008)

where do you live matey? =P


----------

